# Everyones love-to-hate 'profession' - The Real Estate Agent!



## Rbj*Rbj (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi all.

I have been reading this forum for a while now. Thanks for all the great information and advice on here.

I have been working in the UK for the past 6 or so years in both direct sales and then property Lettings. I have recently been promoted to Lettings Manager for a relatively new company and we are doing quite well.

For a number of years i have wanted to move abroad, and as i have no foreign language skills, and no 'skilled profession', I have identified Dubai as a place which is not too far from the UK, uses English as it's main business language and will also provide me a residents/work permit if applied for by an employer. Add to that the weather and tax-free earnings and it seems like a bit of a no-brainer.

(sorry for all the background... i am getting to the point i promise!  )

I have applied to a great number of real estate companies ("BOO-HISS" I hear you shout!), all of which offer 100% commission (no basic salary) and the only real benefit is that they will sort my Visa. The rest is up to me.

I have heard back from a number of the larger companies out there, the majority of which are willing to offer me 'desk-space' as i shall call it. 

As i have no experience at all of the real estate market out there, does anyone have any advice or experiences of dealing with any of the larger agents. And any general help and advice with regards to getting myself set up in Dubai with things such as a room to rent, hire car, healthcare etc.


Any help and advice will be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance (and sorry for being so long winded, as im sure you can imagine i have a million-and-one things going through my head)


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
This subject has been discussed numerous times on this forum - so worth your time using the excellent search function to see what has been discussed before.
To sum up - totally different to the UK, totally dominated by cuthroat, unprofessional sharks (that make even the worst UK agents seem angelic).
Unlike the UK, most properties are being handled by multiple agents who are competing against others to find clients for impatient, greedy landords.
Come here at your peril!
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Rbj*Rbj (Jul 23, 2014)

Great thanks Steve.

I had already had a little search through the forum, and will do so again.

Thanks once more!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Contact Home - Gulf Hunters UAE Recruitment Company they'll sort you out.

Roles paying basics of 16k a month are not uncommon.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

The primary difference between the markets in UK and UAE, is that in the UK, the agent has a contractual relationship, normally on a 1:1 basis with the homeowner - occasionally 2:1 if a property is difficult to sell. There is a contract.

In the UAE, generally there is no contract, and there is little relationship between the homeowner and the people selling it. Homeowners let anyone sell it, advertise it, say they are sole agents as they don;t care. Whomever brings a signed contract and cheque to the landlord, in simplistic terms, gets the commission. The commission is paid by the new tenant directly to the agent, and the landlord doesn't get involved.


----------



## K0sh (Sep 10, 2014)

Be prepared to do a lot of cold calling, it is hard work.
As twowheelsgood says, it is completely different to the UK.

Make sure you can survive for six months without pay as there is no basic salary.
Will the company sort out your accommodation? Will that be free or will they clawback the rent?

I have personally done same as you, so pm me for more info.


----------



## K0sh (Sep 10, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> Contact Home - Gulf Hunters UAE Recruitment Company they'll sort you out.
> 
> Roles paying basics of 16k a month are not uncommon.


Hmmm.... I have yet to see such high basics. Any links?


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

K0sh said:


> Hmmm.... I have yet to see such high basics. Any links?


You won't - real estate here doesn't pay basics that size. If you see it advertised I'm sure it will be very different once you see a contract...

You might get 8k but expect a lower commission rate.


----------



## K0sh (Sep 10, 2014)

Yeah, "4-6k" is the maximum I have seen so far but that is with experience.
As you say, the devil is in the detail of the contract.


----------

